# well it finally came good



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great i suggested this section after i have been getting alot of Emails PMs and texts asking for Mix sets etc so i ran it past the DW boss  and it good to go :thumb:

Firstly id like to thank DW for the section, 

Secondly il let you in on a few things we personaly will do (as Total Jam my online radio station) we are going to do a monthly chart and Pod cast, so all you guys can download it on your MP3 player or Iphone and we will select some of the finest tracks to get you deep in the zone while your rubbing expensive wax all over your pride and joy (thats your car lads keep it clean ) 

If there are any ideas go for it and il see what i can do. 

We will cover all aspects from indie/rock, dance, and your 70s 80s 90s clasics and so on, you know im a House man my self, but we can do it all, if your really i to a certain type of music let us know, show us the best of it, you never now you might convert some people, or open some ones eyes to it.

Let us know what you want :thumb:


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Enter Shikari! There new video "No Sleep Tonight". Already the top of all the rock charts on channels such as MTV, Kerrang and Scuzz.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

As a bit of an old fogie on here, I really don't know the difference between Indie/ House/garage/dance and the like. It's all music to me.  70's and 80's is my thing though. Like Duran Duran, Human League, OMD, Kraftwerk, Sparks, Queen, Depeche mode, and lots of other stuff of that era:thumb:


----------

